

Supreme Court rejects fantasy baseball dispute - neovive
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-9957103-7.html?tag=nefd.lede

======
mattmaroon
Hooooooray!

Unfortunately this is far from over. The issue will probably soon be brought
up in another district by another league.

~~~
neovive
MLB, NFL, NBA, NHL all have deep enough pockets to keep this issue in the
courts for years on end. They may lose in the end, but it may be irrelevant by
then.

~~~
mattmaroon
Well, the fantasy leagues have deep enough pockets to hold up their end as
well. It's precisely because the business is so profitable that the leagues
want to get a stranglehold on it.

------
neovive
Hopefully this will eventually open the door to some reasonable use of
professional sports data by small businesses and entrepreneurs. Sports news
and stats are a great foundation for community building.

